# Spiele Wuerfel 3D aber wie



## dahanz (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit zwei tagen verzweifelt auf der suche nach einem Lösungsansatz! 
1. habe ich es probiert mit einer box und dann eine kugel zur hälfte aus der box schauen lassen, dass sieht zwar etwas
    komisch aus würde aber gehen, aber dann müsste ich 21 kugel positionieren, wass irgendwie wohl mehr code in                  
    anspruch nimmt als das ganze spiel  und auch nicht wirklich effektiv ist.
2. habe ich gedacht ok dann lege ich einfach eine Textur auf den Würfel und alles ist wunderbar^^,
    dann habe ich die augen schnell in paint zusammen gebastelt und versucht auf die box zu packen, was auch 
    funktioniert hat aber leider so, dass alle 6 verschiedenen seiten auf jeder seite zu sehen sind  die augen habe ich 
    alle hintereinander abgespeichert.

Jetzt kommt meine frage, wie kann ich denn am besten einen spielewürfel machen?! 

Zur info, wir sind zu zweit wollen eine "Mensch ärger dich nicht" in 3D Proggrammieren und wir haben beide noch keine erfahrung mit 3D programmierung und vielleicht habt ihr uns noch ein paar nützliche tipps. 

Vielen Dank im voraus,
Daniel


----------



## Marco13 (15. Mai 2008)

Hm. Ist schwer jetzt genaueres dazu zu sagen, da der Zusammenhang nicht komplett beschrieben ist, aber ... auf recht "abstrakter" Ebene: Die Augen sind bei Würfeln meistens "eingedellt" (und nicht ausgedellt) deswegen wäre das mit Kugeln ziemlich ... komisch. Texturen sind da schon sinnvoller. Und eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn man für die Eckpunkte der Flächen geeignete Texturkoordinaten festlegt. Bei einer Textur wie

```
0,0---a---b---c---d---e---
   ooo o o o o o   o
        o       o       o
   ooo o o o o   o   o
   -----------------------1,1
```
wären die Texturkoorinaten für die Fläche, die die 4 enthält, z.B. (0.33, 0)-(0.5, 1).


----------



## dahanz (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Marco13,

Sorry wenn da noch viele sachen offen sind, also wir nutzen das java6 und java3d 1.5.1. Das ganze soll auch kein applet werden!

vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort, sehe ich das richtig, dass die (0.33, 0) der obere rechte punkt in der textur und (0.5, 1) der unten links ist in deiner Textur und wie kann ich dann die einzelnen würfelseiten mit einem texturauschnitt belegen?


----------



## Marco13 (15. Mai 2008)

_sehe ich das richtig, dass die (0.33, 0) der obere rechte punkt in der textur und (0.5, 1) der unten links ist in deiner Textur_

Nein. (0.33,0) ist da, wo das "b" steht, und (0.5, 1) ist am _unteren_ Rand unter dem "c". Eben der Ausschnitt mit den vier Augen.

_ und wie kann ich dann die einzelnen würfelseiten mit einem texturauschnitt belegen?_

*schulternzuck* :wink: 
Nee echt: ich weiß das nicht auswendig, aber man kann ja (je nachdem, wie man die Geometrie erstellt, worin man sie speichert, ... etc. etc. etc (das meinte ich mit "Zusammenhang")) für jeden einzelnen Eckpunkt jeder einzelnen Würfelseite Texturkoordinaten vorgeben. Und die müssen eben so sein, dass durch sie der Ausschnitt der Textur beschrieben wird, der auf der jeweiligen Würfelseite dargestellt wird....


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Mai 2008)

Wieso erstellt ihr nicht einfach in einem 3D Programm einen Würfel, texturiert den und lässt den dann von eurem Programm anzeigen? Ist doch viel einfacher...


----------



## dahanz (15. Mai 2008)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso erstellt ihr nicht einfach in einem 3D Programm einen Würfel, texturiert den und lässt den dann von eurem Programm anzeigen? Ist doch viel einfacher...



hast du mir ein link zu einem 3D Programm, welches frei ist und vielleicht irgendeinen suchtipp wo ich bei google beispiele finde, wie ich den wüerfel dann in das java programm einbinde?


----------



## Lulumann6 (15. Mai 2008)

3d programm => blender

und das einbinden von modells hab ich von "java killergaming tutorial" oder so gelernt


----------

